# Sufix Siege - again



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just had my Penn 525mag spooled with 17lbs. Sufix Siege. I ran into the same problem with the Siege on this reel as I did last year with Tri Plus. Both .40 diameter (maybe .41??). Last year the guy at the B&T said only 200 yards would fit on the reel.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12798&highlight=penn+525mag+sufix
This time the B&T guy (a different guy than last year) told me the same thing. At first he stopped at 190 yards. I told him to keep going. At 225 yards, he said that's it. 
Honestly, I think another 25 yards would fit, but that would be one FULL spool.
I'm sure casting that reel with such a full spool is gonna mean more magnet control. I finally found a balance with line/magnet control last year. I guess I'm gonna have to figure it out again this year.
By the way, if you plan on using the Siege make sure you use lots of spit on your knots.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*suffix*

That's why I suggested that you use Gamygatsu. You can get 275 to 300 yards of 20 lb gami on your 525.You are goeing to get spooled by a cobia with 200 yards of line.I would think you could pack about 250 of 17 suffix on a 525 penn.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rat, 

you got a hookup where i can get me some of that stuff??

neil


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*ntkg*

I get it from Ryan at Hatteras Jacks in Rodanthe N.C.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Why screw around with a cobe with 17# test anyway????


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

17 lb test is a little to light for me also whit suif i have a very powerful cast and when i was tossing 17 i broke off alot. i switched to 20 and i am haveing no problem now


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Why screw around with a cobe with 17# test anyway????



guess playin with the devil is better than bein in Hell


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> guess playin with the devil is better than bein in Hell


Keep playing with th devil and ya eventually gonna get burned!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the devils alright man if u give him a coupla gaffs on his side and a beer for when he's sittin on your cooler(marinade).


ribs, you using a shockleader? that should be the part that breaks bud not your running line.



neil


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*sufix 17lb.*

All i use is sufix 17 tri. Never had a proble with throing or landing anything. That shark i caught and fought for 45 mins was on 17. also have caught some big rays off of kitty hawk pier that were well over 100lbs on it. So i think 17 is good enough for a 50-70lb cobia.
db77


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You never know. Until that happens, don't you just wish you had put 20bls instead of 17lbs test. I don't want to take that chance of landing a fish of my life. 20lbs is the only way I go in the surf, any lighter I put on my light action outfits or lure outfits.


----------



## husky hooker (Feb 10, 2005)

*sufix*

i live in ohio and don t use anything but sufix. do you salt water guys prefer superior over siege and why, thanks husk


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well the majority of saltwater surffishermen that use suffix use tritanium in high vis


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

husky hooker said:


> i live in ohio and don t use anything but sufix. do you salt water guys prefer superior over siege and why, thanks husk


Tried the Superior first but had problems with line getting kinked on a hairdo and breaking on next cast.  Switched to the Tri and don't have as much problem. Corse could have to do with the fact I dont blow up *AS* much as I used too.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, never have used more than 15 pound test Ande, with 50 pound shock leader for surf fishing. Most line breaks are attributable to first and foremost, bad knots, second to nicked lines. Only time line snapped other than that, at least to the best of my knowledge, a little shark critter at 3R's a little bit back, and that was more my fault than the line itself (okay, probably ALL my fault). Sometimes more is less, and less is more.

Two cents, probably worth a penny at most!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

shaggy said:


> Me, never have used more than 15 pound test Ande, with 50 pound shock leader for surf fishing.


What kind of Ande line do you use? Regular or IGFA? I only use Ande regular 50lbs as shockleader and snelling hooks and making rigs.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, believe regular ol' green Ande line, as to shock leader, 50 pound "generic" from BPS. Used to use clear, but as eyes go green easier to see now a day  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*17 lb test*

The point that I think people are missing is that it matters as much what rod you are useing as reel if you use 17 lb test. You need a rod with a light tip to put a bend in it with 17. If you are useing say a 1509 allstar 17 will not bend it enough to wear out a big fish fast. You can land a big cobia quicker on 17 with the right rod than you can 20 lb with the wrong one.If you can't land a cobia on 17 you should rethink your fishing rods. If it were not for gami 25 being the same size as 17 I would only use 17 magna flex.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

surf rat said:


> If you are useing say a 1509 allstar 17 will not bend it enough to wear out a big fish fast. You can land a big cobia quicker on 17 with the right rod than you can 20 lb with the wrong one. If you can't land a cobia on 17 you should rethink your fishing rods.


Now, not sure about cobia, since the are not what I target up here, mostly stripers, blues, red and black drum. My attitiude, is 15 pound is best for me for what little distance I can get, especially into the wind. Personal feeling, and being reasonable, you can land any fish out of the surf with 15 pound test (maybe even 12, but me I'd be chicken), with almost any rod (within reason) and any reel (again), with patience, skill and time. Me, don't care how long the battle is, the longer, the more exhilerationg, and me, not one to (purposely) try and hoss a fish in (not that 15 vs 17 is that much, but it may be  ). There are fine lines between, talent, skills and luck, and too much of whatever, me I am for learning the talent and the skilles. and yes, probably rather be lucky than good.  

Just my two cents again.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*long battles*

The whole point is to land the fish as quickly as possible. It is for the fish so it can have a chance to live after you throw it back. That is why a lot of guys use 25 lb test. You can catch a cobia or anything else on 10 or 12 lb test with the right reel and rod but I doubt if it will swim away. You better have a smooth drag and a soft rod if you are goeing to try it. The perfect big fish big bait rod reel and line has to cast well and fight fish well. Believe me all rods do not do this the same. I guess it's all what you are use to. I fish with as light and small a rod and reel as will do the job .Sometimes that's 25lb test and a big stick and sometimes it's 15 lb test and a much smaller reel and lighter rod. for the same fish diffrent conditions. I like a good battle but land the fish as soon as possible and let him go. I hardly ever take a fish out of the water. You don't have to gut gaff a cobia to land him either.If you plan to keep him that is diffrent.If not just grab him by the tail. They are allmost impossible to roll up .I lip gaff them but I am real careful not to hurt them. P.S. I heard you can't gaff fish in V.A.Surf or piers anymore.But I don't fish for cobia there anyway.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

can't use a gaff on a pier?...news to me...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dont change nothin for me!


----------

